# Marine Glo Lighting (Coralife) "Blue"



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just wondering if live plants can grow successfully in this lighting? I've heard conflicting reports....thanks.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants can use light in the 4000 to 10000 kelvin range. I believe your lights are in the 18000 K range which the lights cannot utilize

Check out the sticky in the plant section. Tells you lots about which lights will work.


----------

